# Burton AK 2L Swash Pant opinions



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

So been looking around for pants. Mine are not going to last another season. Looking to go the gortex route. As much as I have avoided burton I am thinking of going the AK route. I like that these have parts that are fleece lined. There old AK stuff used to be lined. So like that these has some lining in it. Some decent sales going on now so was going to pull the trigger soon while they still had stock. 

less and less companies seem to be making bold patterns so gave up on that idea. My pants now are pretty loud but they are not longer keeping me dry and are worn out. 

I board in some really cold climates so nervous that a shell isn't going to be warm enough with just a base layer under it. So looking for some feedback if anyone has any.  Thanks gang.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I think they're killer pants. I was in Staggers for the 2 previous seasons, and it feels like the same pant, with a different (and improved) cuff lifter. If you're worried about warmth the Monoxide and True Penny colorways use the Genoa Denim outer material, as opposed to the Ripstop on the others. It's a little thicker and heavier, so should theoretically provide a little more warmth. I have the Monoxide, and it feels like a pretty substantial pant.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks buggravy.... Was looking to go with true black but will consider the monoxcide if I can find it in my size.. any quality issues? 



buggravy said:


> I think they're killer pants. I was in Staggers for the 2 previous seasons, and it feels like the same pant, with a different (and improved) cuff lifter. If you're worried about warmth the Monoxide and True Penny colorways use the Genoa Denim outer material, as opposed to the Ripstop on the others. It's a little thicker and heavier, so should theoretically provide a little more warmth. I have the Monoxide, and it feels like a pretty substantial pant.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

they have a lifetime warranty. keep the receipt and if you run into "issues" you can phone them and get new pants if something happens. having the receipt is key though, too many fucks are buying stuff of CL and then trying to warranty them.


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

I love these pants. I run hot regardless unless it's hovering around zero, and the venting in them is fantastic. Also love the little fleece parts and the front thigh pockets which are key for easy access on the chair.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

I was thinking of these as well. I've only owned 686 smarty cargo pants ,which are pretty good, especially with the liner.


----------

